# Put it in your own words



## Charlie Parker

Je parle de la paraphrase. Mes jeunes élèves commencent à faire des recherches sur différents sujets. Ils se servent des livres et de l'Internet. Leur problème est qu'ils ne comprennent pas le concept de plagiat. Ils recopient un texte pensant qu'ils ont fait leur recherche. Pour les jeunes, c'est assez difficile à faire même dans leur langue maternelle et encore plus difficile en français, leur deuxième langue. Je voudrais écrire sur leurs rédactions "You have to put it in your own words." J'ai pensé à « Tu dois paraphraser » mais c'est un verbe inconnu pour mes élèves. Est-ce que je peux écrire « Tu dois le mettre dans tes propres mots » ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Tu dois le mettre dans tes propres mots_
Dis-le / Écris-le avec tes (propres) mots / tes mots à toi.
Éventuellement : _à ta façon_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour ces idées atcheque.


----------



## tartopom

I agree with atcheque. Except ' Tu dois le mettre dans tes propres mots' that sounds a little strange to me. But I prefer sth like ' Tu dois le dire avec tes propres mots.'
And Charlie, I imagine you meant ' Tu *ne* dois *pas* paraphraser'.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tartopom. Je voulais bien dire que l'élève devait apprendre à paraphraser. J'ai tort ? Pour moi, paraphraser veut dire reformuler le texte, le mettre en d'autres mots pour ainsi éviter le plagiat.


----------



## atcheque

Vu le jeune niveau scolaire des élèves de Charlie, _paraphraser _est correct, mais technique. Les lycéens doivent faire mieux, c'est sûr.


----------



## tartopom

Ah. Je croyais que paraphraser signifiait reprendre les éléments d'une phrase. Je ne savais pas que ça voulait dire les reformuler. Merci Charlie pour cette leçon de français.


----------



## rolmich

Egalement :_ Tu dois le rédiger dans/avec tes propres mots_.


----------



## catheng06

Tu dois utiliser tes propres mots (pour dire ça/pour le dire)

C'est ce que je rabâche à mes élèves de terminale qui passent les épreuves de bac dans quelques semaines.....


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci rolmich et chatng06 pour vos suggestions.


----------



## jekoh

tartopom said:


> Except ' Tu dois le mettre dans tes propres mots' that sounds a little strange to me.


Je suis du même avis, ça ressemble trop à un simple calque de la phrase anglaise.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Je dirais "Tu dois l'exprimer avec tes propres mots" ou "l'exprimer de façon personnelle".

"paraphraser" ne convient pas car c'est un terme péjoratif. "paraphraser" consiste à "dire ou redire les choses de façon compliquée et inutilement redondante." (Wiktionnaire), "exprimer quelque chose sous une forme plus longue, plus explicative" (Larousse en ligne).


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> reformuler le texte, le mettre en d'autres mots pour ainsi éviter le plagiat.


Justement, on peut dire: 
*Reformule *(ce que tu as lu) avec tes mots à toi/ tes propres mots.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci jekoh, Jean-Michel Carrère et JClaudeK pour vos commentaires.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> "paraphraser" ne convient pas car c'est un terme péjoratif.


"paraphraser" n'est pas un terme péjoratif en soi.


> paraphraser
> Exprimer quelque chose sous une autre forme, en général plus longue, plus explicative.


Quand on "paraphrase" un texte alors que l'on est censé l'analyser, dans ce cas "Vous faites de la paraphrase !" est une appréciation péjorative.
Mais ce que Charlie veut demander à ses élèves, c'est bien de la paraphrase (au sens neutre du terme).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis entièrement d'accord JClaudeK. C'est comme ça que nous comprenons le terme au Canada.


----------



## Nicomon

Extraits d'Antidote et du Petit Robert sous « paraphraser » : 





> - Expliquer plus en détail par des paraphrases. Je ne trouve pas nécessaire de paraphraser ; cela me semble déjà assez clair.
> - Redire en d’autres termes. Un député qui paraphrase les déclarations du premier ministre.
> - Paraphraser un auteur, dire la même chose que lui avec d'autres mots.


  Je l'ai en effet plus souvent entendu dans le sens « redire en d'autres termes / dire avec d'autres mots ».

C'est peut-être parce que je suis une Québécoise anglicisée, mais « _dire/écrire/rédiger/formuler *dans* tes propres mots _» ne me choque pas du tout.
En fait « _dans _» me vient plus spontanément que « _avec_ ».

Je suis d'accord partout avec atcheque.  J'aime bien « _à ta façon »_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> C'est peut-être parce que je suis une Québécoise anglicisée


C'est certainement pour ça ! De ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, « _dire/écrire/rédiger/formuler *dans* tes propres mots _» passe plutôt mal.


----------



## tartopom

Moi, c'est le 'mettre *dans* tes propres mots' qui me pose problème.


----------



## Nicomon

On avait compris la première fois que tu l'as écrit, tartopom. 

Mais puisque c'est *dans* (et non _mettre_) que tu soulignes, je présume que tu ne dirais pas « _dans_ » avec les autres verbes non plus.
Or moi le calque, c'est plus au niveau de _mettre_ que je le vois.

@ JClaudeK :  atcheque a approuvé et rolmich a suggéré les deux _(dans/avec)_.
Je suis donc portée à conclure que ça ne passe peut-être pas « plutôt mal » partout de votre côté de l'Atlantique.

De toutes façons, Charlie qui a posé la question est canadien.  Et ici, ça passe très bien.

Comme je m'exprime/communique dans ma propre langue...  je dis les choses / j'écris / j'explique / je rédige dans mes propres mots.
Cela dit, même si je suis plus portée à dire « _dans _» quand c'est suivi du possessif « _tes propres mots_ » je n'ai rien contre « _avec_ », bien sûr.
Après tout, je parle et j'écris avec *des *mots comme tout le monde.


----------



## tartopom

Et bien Nicomon et le ptit lapin, c'est rigolo, et intéressant aussi, de voir comment chacun et chacune a l'habitude d'employer tel ou tel mot. Je trouve ça très riche. Et tu as raison, je ne crois pas que je dirais " je dis les choses / j'écris / j'explique / je rédige dans mes propres mots" ......


----------



## catheng06

Dites le à votre façon ?


----------



## Nicomon

Cela dépend si Charlie s'adresse à un seul élève ou au groupe.  Charlie tutoie ses jeunes élèves.

atcheque a déjà suggéré « _à ta façon _» et j'ai précisé que j'aimais bien.


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne raffole pas non plus de la préposition "_dans_" (je dis _Explique-lui *avec *des mots clairs / *avec *des gestes / *avec *tes propres mots_), mais c'est le verbe "_mettre_" qui m'interpelle le plus ! _Mets-le avec tes mots_, vous avez vraiment déjà entendu ça ?

_Utilise tes propres mots; utilise tes mots à toi_ : c'est ce que je dirais.


----------



## DrChen

Je pense que j'aurais écrit "Pas de copié-collé ! tu dois réécrire les idées avec tes propres mots".


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Comme je m'exprime/communique dans ma propre langue... je dis les choses / j'écris / j'explique / je rédige dans mes propres mots.


Comment peux-tu comparer ces deux expressions ?
On s'exprime / écrit / dit les choses dans une langue
mais on parle/ écrit / dit les choses  .... avec des mots ! 

C'est surtout quand on enlève "ses/ mes propres", on se rend compte que "dire qc. dans des mots"  est une hérésie !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bel et bien écrit : 





> Cela dit, même si je suis plus portée à dire « _dans _» quand c'est suivi du possessif « _tes propres mots_ » je n'ai rien contre « _avec_ », bien sûr.
> Après tout, je parle et j'écris avec *des *mots comme tout le monde.



Si j'ai comparé les deux expressions c'était pour tenter d'expliquer la provenance.
Appelle ça une hérésie si tu veux... moi j'appelle ça un régionalisme.   Il m'arrive aussi de dire « dans », si « mots » est suivi d'un adjectif.
Par exemple « expliquer les choses dans des mots simples ».

Extrait de la BDL sous Principes généraux de la citation : 





> La citation textuelle est un passage de texte ou des paroles de quelqu’un que l’on reproduit intégralement. Quant à la citation d’idée, il s’agit d’un emprunt que l’on fait à la pensée d’un auteur, mais que l’on reprend dans ses propres mots sans trahir ce que l‘auteur a dit.


À Charlie de choisir.   S'il dit « dans », on ne va sûrement pas le reprendre.  S'il dit « avec »... non plus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> S'il dit « dans », on ne va sûrement pas le reprendre.


parce que ça se passe au Canada .... (cf.: BDL = office québécois de la langue française) .
Pour moi, c'est "definitely" un régionalisme.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne vais pas m'amuser à chercher - je parie que j'en trouverais - des tas d'exemples non québécois/canadiens... je me contente de celui-ci : 





> Pour le dire dans ses mots à lui : la sublimation en culture intellectuelle, artistique et religieuse de nos pulsions libidinales impliquait son lot de souffrances individuelles, celles du refoulement.


 Source : Régis Debray,  Le Monde.fr


----------



## JClaudeK

Je te laisse avoir le dernier mot ....


----------



## jekoh

Je suis d'accord avec Oddmania et Nico, c'est surtout le verbe _mettre_ qui ne va pas.

Le_ "put"_ de la phrase d'origine ne veut pas dire _mettre_ mais simplement _dire/exprimer/écrire/formuler_.


----------

